# open end return



## frank (Feb 15, 2018)

1st time trip, Phl to washington, same day, but do not want to be locked in for a specfic time to return, is there an open end option


----------



## jis (Feb 15, 2018)

Just buy a one way ticket, and buy the other way when you know which train you wish to be on. You cannot lock in a fare without committing to a train.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 15, 2018)

If you have the Amtrak APP on your phone, you can purchase your return on your way to the station.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2018)

thanks,


----------



## BCL (Feb 15, 2018)

frank said:


> 1st time trip, Phl to washington, same day, but do not want to be locked in for a specfic time to return, is there an open end option


Technically all trains for PHI-WAS are "reserved" meaning you need to have a specific reservation for a specific train by date and number. There are some "unreserved" Amtrak trains where your "reservation" on your ticket doesn't really matter unless you're locked into some sort of discount with restrictions. Those tickets are generally good for up to a year.

The only exception would be if you got a multi-ride ticket. Some people have been known to buy multi-ride tickets just to get on otherwise sold out trains. However, the policy may be that someone doing so isn't guaranteed a seat (maybe spend the time in the cafe).

https://www.amtrak.com/multi-ride-tickets


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 16, 2018)

Last summer, I was running later than expected for my same-day NEC return trip and simply called Amtrak Reservations and they changed me to a later train for free. I think I did that twice, if my failing memory serves. However, the new rules for ticket changes may now require a 'change fee'.

I also observed someone whose ticket was for a later or earlier NEC train and the conductor scanned it and had to punch a couple of on-screen buttons to accept the ticket. I'm tempted to try that next time my plans change. BUT...I plan to ask a conductor if that's possible ASAP, especially as I may have to take a NHV-SPG shuttle train.


----------



## BCL (Feb 16, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> I also observed someone whose ticket was for a later or earlier NEC train and the conductor scanned it and had to punch a couple of on-screen buttons to accept the ticket. I'm tempted to try that next time my plans change. BUT...I plan to ask a conductor if that's possible ASAP, especially as I may have to take a NHV-SPG shuttle train.


I think they can almost do anything in a special circumstance. One time I missed my stop and a conductor wrote up a note so that I could get a ride back to my planned stop.


----------



## Triley (Feb 16, 2018)

bratkinson said:


> Last summer, I was running later than expected for my same-day NEC return trip and simply called Amtrak Reservations and they changed me to a later train for free. I think I did that twice, if my failing memory serves. However, the new rules for ticket changes may now require a 'change fee'.
> 
> I also observed someone whose ticket was for a later or earlier NEC train and the conductor scanned it and had to punch a couple of on-screen buttons to accept the ticket. I'm tempted to try that next time my plans change. BUT...I plan to ask a conductor if that's possible ASAP, especially as I may have to take a NHV-SPG shuttle train.


They can if absolutely necessary, but 99% of the time you will be told to call reservations and get your ticket changed, or buy a new one onboard at the highest fare bucket.
I wouldn't tempt fate.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

